# Fischen auf Bali!!!



## der_Jig

Hallo,

nach meinem Zivildienst werde ich nun mit meinen Eltern am 27.04.06 für 18 Tage nach Bali fliegen. 18 Tage ohne Fischen sind in meinem Leben undenkbar und nun sitz ich hier und bin die ganze Zeit am Suchen was da so geht. Naja, außer ein paar sehr billig aussehenden Homepages über das Big Game Fischen auf Bali, für ungefähr 350Dollar am Tag, habe ich nicht wirklich was brauchbares Gefunden.

Nun ja, meine einzigen Big Game Erfahrungen habe ich auf Gran Canaria gemacht, mit mäßigem Erfolg... Ein Thun der wieder abgegangen ist und etliche Grundhaie und Rotbarsche...

Nun will ich in Bali eigentlich mal Fische fangen, die man hier nicht so wirklich an den Haken bekommen kann, einfach aus dem Grund, weil es sie in der lieben Ostsee einfach nicht gibt! 

Aber muss man dazu wirklich 350 Dollar ausgeben um 6 Stunden umherzuschippern... Ich glaub dazu ist mir das Geld zu Schade...

Kennt jemand vielleicht Adressen wo es billiger ist? Oder hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einheimischen Fischern gemacht?

kann ich auf Bali Geräte leihen oder sogar gute Geräte kaufen, oder was kann ich mit hinnehmen?!?!

Würde mich über alle Infos die kommen sehr freuen... und es ist ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin... 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Jörg2

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hallo,

ich war dieses Jahr im September auf Bali. Wir hatten eigentlich auf vor dort zu angeln und haben uns auch ein bisschen erkundigt. Leider sind wir aus Zeitmangel nicht dazu gekommen aber ein paar Infos kann ich dir schon geben. Die Angelausfahrten finden wohl von Nusa Dua aus statt. Habe mir die Boote nicht angucken können aber die sollen wohl recht modern sein. Angelgerät kann man dort mieten und die Ausfahrt für einen halben Tag kostet knapp 80 € pro Person bei 2 Personen Mindestteilnehmeranzahl. Dort würde ich an deiner Stelle morgens um 07:00Uhr mal hinfahren und mich erkundigen und dann ggf. eine Ausfahrt buchen.

Wir haben das Angeln auf Lombok verschoben, wo es dann nach Bali für 10 Tage hingegangen ist. Dort wurde leider kein professionelles Fischen angeboten. Wir haben uns dann wieder auf das Fischen mit Handleinen verlegt und relativ viele kleine bunte Fische gefangen die allesamt ziehmlich lecker waren. Hat sich wirklich mal nen anständiger Fisch an die Handleine verirrt ist das Vorfach aufgrund von zu schwachen Material gerissen #q . Aber dies ist für mich auch der Beweis das es dort möglich ist ordentliche Fische zu fangen - natürlich nur mit ordentlichem Gerät.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

hmm, das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht...

und 80 euro ist ja auch noch ganz ok...

vielen dank für die infos!!!


----------



## frankie_be

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Ich war im September/Oktober 2005 in Jimbaran auf Bali.
Professionelles Big-Game Fischen war mir einfach zu teuer, deshalb habe ich die Fischer am Strand angesprochen.
Für ca. 35 EURO wird man gerne für 6 Stunden zum Schleppen oder Riffangeln mit rausgenommen. Man kann mit Leihgerät oder eigenem Material angeln.

Mit dem Erfolg war ich recht zufrieden. Beim ersten Trip habe ich eine Pazifische Makrele von ca. 80 cm gefangen und noch etwas größeres nach 15 min. Drill verloren. Nach den Bissspuren auf dem Wobbler, wohl ein Barakuda.
Beim 2. Mal habe ich beim Riffangeln einen Longfin-Jack von ca. 60 cm gefangen.
Die Fische kämpfen gegantisch und der Trip im Einbaum mit Ausleger ist ein echtes Naturerlebnis. Die Sicht auf die Steilküste, die gigantischen Wellen, die an den Strand brechen und Schulen von Delfinen.
Seefest sollte man sein und ausreichend Getränke und auch was zu essen mitnehmen. Sonnenschutz mit mind. SF30, T-Shirt und Mütze sind unverzichtbar.
Die Kommunikation ist je nach Skipper relativ schwierig und wenn nur auf Englisch möglich. Aber unter Fischern versteht man sich auch mit Hand und Fuß.
Die meisten Fischer haben am Strand auch noch ein Restaurant. Dort kann man nach Rückkehr den Fisch auf Eis legen lassen und sich abends auf Kokosschalen-Holzkohle gegrillt servieren lassen. Man bezahlt dann nur die Beilagen und Getränke.

Wenn ich nochmal die Chance haben sollte nach Bali zu kommen, auf jeden Fall wieder. Jimbaran ist garantiert zu empfehlen, da abseits der Touristenhochburgen.


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

So, ich mache das Thema einfach mal wieder auf, da es für mich nun wieder vom 20.08. - 21.09. nach Bali gehen wird.

Natürlich kenn ich mich dort nun ein wenig aus, allerdings war ich das letzte Mal nicht sehr mit großem Fischreichtum gesegnet. 

Habt ihr Tipps, Adressen oder andere Ideen??

Gerne her damit!


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Das wäre doch mal etwas oder? Du bist ja lange genug dort:
http://www.jungleulua.com/Home_Page.html

Ansonsten:
http://www.enafishing.com/index.html


----------



## MartinVahldiek

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Der erste link ist ja der Knaller. das klingt super. Werde kommende Woche für min. 2 Jahre nach Lombok aufbrechen. Meine Gepäck ist 90% Angelzeugs. Suche dringend nach Stellentipps fürs Boot (Speed Jiggen und Trolling) aber vor allem auch fürs Poppern vom Ufer, ähnlich dem ersten link vom beitrag zuvor. Wisst ihr da was?????

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Muss ich auch sagen, der erte Link klingt ja wahnsinnig genial!! Vielen Dank, werde mich da mal weiter erkundigen!!


----------



## MartinVahldiek

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hallo,

ich bin mittlerwiele auf Lombok angekommen und richte mich langsam ein. Kommendes WE will ich mal nach Bali - natürlich auch um die Angelläden anzusehen. Hat jemand die genaue Adresse des besten shops????

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## DonVito

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hier die Adresse eines Ladens; war ich selbst. Hat ne gute Auswahl mit allem was man braucht. Übrigens, in der direkten Nähe sind noch weitere -kleinere Läden!

"Puri Pancing"
JL. Diponegoro No. 127
Denpasar/Bali

Gruß Don


----------



## MartinVahldiek

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Danke, hab es gefunden. Echt super der Laden. Hab ne Rute zum Popping gefunden. Noch sind meine Rollen unterwegs im Container. Sowie alles hier ist, geht es dann ans Wasser! Bin so gespannt!!!!

Danke

Martin


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hi,

gibt es was neues zu dem Thema? fahre in 1 woche nach bali. wer kennt ein gutes angelgeschäft?

mario


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

die im Beitrag 10 genannte Firma Puri Pancing ist der bestsortierte Laden auf Bali. In der Parterre allgemeines Angelgerät und Zubehör und im 1. Stock die größe Shimano Präsentation die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Frage nach Ferdi (Leiter) und frage nach Einheimische die mit Gäste raus fahren. Der hat zig Kontakte an der Hand.
Zahlst für gut 6 Stunden umgerechnet um die 45 EUR


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hi,

wie sind die Preise für angelgerät und zubehör auf Bali?
Was lohnt sich und was lohnt sich nicht zu kaufen?

danke

Mario


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

wenn du *gut* handeln kannst liegen die Preise für Shimano Ruten/Rollen 15-20 Prozent unter unsere Preise.
Da man eigentlich nur kauft was man für bestimmte Angelarten benötigt, mußt du selbst entscheiden. Da kann man keine Empfehlung geben.
Haken, Wirbel, Schnur aber auch diverse Ruten fürs Jiggen, Grundangeln gibt es in großer Auswahl. 
Brandungsrute brauchst dir nicht kaufenl. Vom Ufer fast überall viel zu flach und nur Kleinfisch. Die Stellen wo es sich lohnen könnte liegen vom Süden zu weit weg. Sind immer Tagesreisen. Mangels Kühlmöglichkeit kaum möglich die Fische mitzunehmen. 
"Richtiges" Angeln nur vom Boot möglich. Dafür vorzugsweise eine Jigging Rute max 165cm lang (es wird zwischen Bootsrumpf und den Auslegern senkrecht gefischt) und ein paar Jigs 200g-400g und entsprechend große Assist Hooks, stabile Wirbel. Zielfische Ruby Snapper und Amberjack.
Fürs Grundangeln (meist nur in Tiefen bis 50-70m) Bleie in 200g. Bei starker Strömung auch schon mit 400g Bleie (statt Blei einen 400g Jig anhängen). Haken 2/0-4/0. Nicht so kleine Fischstücke aufstecken. Soll sich wundern wie weit selbst 1kg Fische das Maul aufreißen können.... Zielfische diverse Riffbarsche. 
Die Jiggingrute kann man gleichzeitig fürs Trolling nehmen. Kauf 1-2 Rapala in rot/weiß. Größe 16cm. Achte darauf das die Spitzen der beiden Haken nach unten zeigen. Zielfische Bonito, Barrakuda und Mahi-Mahi. Laß dir nicht anschnacken das es dicke Thune oder Sails gibt.... das war mal vor langer Zeit..... Dann braucht man noch einen Gimbal. Gibt es schon für umgerechnet 5-6 EUR.
Da ich davon ausgehe das du in einem Hotel wohnst, die gefangenen Fische dem Skipper oder dem Hotelpersonal schenken.
Denke unbedingt an Sonnenschutz!! Sonnenbrille, Mütze mit Nackenschutz, Hemd mit Ärmel und lange Hose sind zwingend notwendig!! Nur unterbemittelte Touris gehen ohne dem aufs Wasser..... sehen anschließend aus wie ein gekochter Hummer.... Ab November kann es schon mal mächtig regnen. Dünnes Gummizeug dabei zu haben ist empfehlenswert.
Wünsche viel Spaß


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hi,

vielen dank für die sehr gute und genaue antwort!

danke

mario


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

verkneif dir nach Angelschein oder Sportfischerprüfung zu fragen. Dann schauen die dich an als wenn du ner Anstalt entlaufen bist.... 
 Angeln im Meer und Flüsse ist frei. Nur in Angelpuffs muss man zahlen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hey Mario, bist schon wieder zurück????

Gibst nochmal einen kleinen Bericht zur Reise????

Warten doch schon alle.Bitte Bitte.


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Fischen auf Bali!!!*

Hi,

  sorry, aber leider habe ich es vergessen über Bali zu berichten. Meine Vorstellungen über die Insel haben sich nicht mit der Realität gedeckt. Geographisch gesehen ist Bali eine relativ kleine Insel, mit zugegebener weise vielen Einwohnern und leider noch viel mehr Autos und Zweirädern als man denkt. Aufgrund der Verkehrsbedingungen gestaltete sich das angeln als schwer möglich, da man schon einige km fahren musste um einen „guten“ einheimischen mit boot zu bekommen. Einige kilometer in Deutschland zu fahren ist ansich kein problem, aber auf dieser Insel bedeutet das einige Stunden mit 30 kmh über die insel zu kriechen. Da ich bereits das angeln bei einer solchen hitze aus australien kenne, hielt sich meine begeisterung in grenzen morgens erst um 10 Uhr aufs wasser zu kommen und dann vier stunden in der hitze zu fischen … . Daher habe ich mich entschieden das Geld, die Autofahrzeit und auch die Diskussionen mit meiner Frau mir zu schenken und diese zeit einfach im Angelgeschäft zu verbringen. 

  Das nächste mal plane ich die Angeltour fest mit ein und dann wird es schon klappen! 

  Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps
  Mario


----------

